# Server Application Error



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Jae

http://www.********.co.uk/index.htm is showing :- 
Server Application Error 
The server has reached the maximum recovery limit for the application during the processing of your request. Please contact the server administrator for assistance.

Norman


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm getting the same if I try to load another browser....only with this site.. :'(


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

yeah - I've TXTed Jae about this. Strange (and lucky) that the forum part of the site still works OK :-/


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

and as if by magic... it's all working again ;D


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> and as if by magic... it's all working again Â ;D


Sorted 

Thanks !!! ;D


----------

